# Puppy Kindergarten!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tonight we went for the first time to Puppy Kindergarten with Rufus. I thought he was going to love it, but he was really scared! :fear: He was fine with all the people but terrified of the puppies! He jumped in my lap or Bo's lap or hid behind chairs and even jumped in other people's laps! He growled very convincingly at other dogs to back them off and one little gal with a toy poodle was getting pretty nervous about her dog coming to see him. It was really a shame too since her dog seemed to like him and I thought maybe she would pull him out of his fear a bit. The class was an hour long and he was relaxing a bit by the end though--not enough to play with anyone, but he did sniff one or two and allowed a couple near without growling. The instructer was really good and about half way through she had the more active dogs picked up and only the fearful ones were out on the floor. That made it a bit easier on the scardies. Their were some little sweeties there, a Pom, a chiwawa, (spelling-oops!)a toy poodle, a couple weinie dogs, and more! The tiny little Chiwawa was named Bambi and was almost as shy as Rufus but she warmed up a bit at the end! We're going back next week and hopefully he'll do a bit better next time!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Stinker! He spends all day with his humans and now thinks he's a human too. I'm glad you are taking him to Puppy KD. I love the picture with the dachshund (sp) checking him out.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

Rufus will come around, you'll see. Have you taken him to any local parks or playgrounds where he can run with other doggies?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He will probably come around. I would recommend not putting him on your lap though. That just reinforces trouble. My maltese was such a brat to other dogs and everyone told me I was basically praising her everytime I picked her up after she was a butthead! Let us know how it does next week but it is really nice there are that many small dogs for Rufus to socialize with!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little guy, its very scary going to a new place, new smells, new people and all these little puppies full of energy running around. Monte was the same way (with dogs & people) but I did just as Amanda suggested and left him on the ground, he would still try and hide behind my legs and I would just walk away from him.. Then on week 2 he surprised me and went running into the room to play with everyone. I bet Rufus will surprise you one day and run off to go play with all his new friends.

Great picture, I am looking forward to seeing one of Rufus romping with his friends.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess I'm really lucky that Nico was interested in and not afraid of the other pups right from the start at puppy kindergarten. It makes class easier. I'm sure your little guy will come around. We watched the Ian Dunbar Sirius Puppy Training video before we got Nico and it was amazing how the shy pup that was hiding under the chair at the beginning of the puppy course shown on the video was romping with the big dogs by the end.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy,I think Rufus will be fine! Logan wa sthe only one of mine that went to puppy preschool and he was the same way, he wanted nothing to do with the other dogs, only the people. During the 6 week class he really did not change too much, only a little braver during free play time but stood on the outskirts and did not participate much. The only dog in the whole class that was any interest to him was the trainers 120 rottwhiler- can you believe it! He just kept running to see the parents. He did great with the training itself & quite honesly I think that although he was not a big "player" there, he now loves other dogs & has no problem with them. I am sure that Rufus will come around. 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the photo!
Just thinking with all he has been through has he had any play/learning time with other dogs (recently)? I know Kimberly does a lot with them. However with the surgery and being mostly around people it may take more time.It was only his first time
Sally


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Puppy classes are great. I remember Kodi was shy and would hide from all the pups. About week 3, he started playing with them. Shelby was a growler. But the same thing, around week 3 or 4, she was playing with all the dogs. She had a favorite, too...a 6 month old Briard. His paws were almost bigger than she was. But he was very handsome. It is fun to watch them come out of their shells and watch their personalities develop.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver was afraid at puppy kindergarten, too. He'd hide in the agility tunnel during free play. We started him in day care once or twice a week, and that turned him around. Now he can't wait to go and play with all his friends!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking of doing day care with mine. Kodi has regressed as far as other dogs go. He will sit on my lap, or hide under my chair, even when my daughter comes over with her dogs. It takes him a while before he will join in, and then he is still very cautious. I think he spends too much time with people.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I wanted to do day care but i went to check out the only place in town that offers it & i couldnt get to the door fast enough. It smelled so awful & the employees there.........well lets just say that i wouldnt want them near my dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, good thing you went and checked it out first. Imagine people who dont!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My boys LOVE day care, they can’t get out of the car fast enough to go be with their friends… We are actually going away next month for 2 nights without the boys this will be the first time I leave Monte and only the 2nd time for Ry. I hated it the first time I left Riley but I think it will be easier for me this time knowing they have each other and they are staying at the place they go to day care, someone will be with them 24-7. I don’t think I could leave them at a boarding place that puts them in a cage and leaves for the night, I like the fact of knowing someone is with them at night incase something goes wrong. I am only going for 2 nights so it will really only be 1 day that I don’t get to be with them, I’m not sure if I could handle anything longer than that. I know I’m still going to miss them like crazy, but next years vacation is already being planned and they are coming with us.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm...Puppy Kindergarden...sounds pretty good. It seems like a place to drop off the Puppy when you go to work and then pick them up in the evening.

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Shannon, good thing you went and checked it out first. Imagine people who dont!!


You should have seen me when i was 'interviewing' Vets & animal hospitals. I was searching for any info i could find for peoples reviews etc... Then i would visit the hospitals & just see how you were treated & the atmosphere etc...Asking tons of questions. They were all probably saying "please dont pick us"!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

radar_jones said:


> Hmmm...Puppy Kindergarden...sounds pretty good. It seems like a place to drop off the Puppy when you go to work and then pick them up in the evening.
> 
> Derek


Actually, it's more of a place of beginning obedience for young dogs. In reality, like all training, it's a training class for the humans, so you can't really just drop them off. LOL!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh I see...sorry. I have never seen such a place down here that I know of. I wasn't sure of the procedures. Sounds like a great place.

Derel


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great photo, Christy! Don't worry, persistence, patience and consistency will eventually show Rufus that all is o.k. and there's nothing to be afraid of. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee goes to classes and has a girlfriend "Lola".

They have grown used to each other after having 3 classes and they love to play. He is afraid of the chocolate lab though--too big for him I think!

We're making progress in class with come, leave it, drop it and he's walking very well now on his leash...with an occasional RLH mode.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek, that does sound like an interesting idea for people thta work and can't take thier dog along.

This puppy kindergarten is to teach the pups to have proper social skills with other dogs. Sally, you right! With all Rufus has gone through he was under Dr.s orders not to play rough so being with other pups was out for him! He's learned how to behave around humans very well, but doesn't have much of a clue about socializing with strange dogs. Now that he has the E-collar off we are working on getting him socialized around other dogs.

The instructor there was great. Rufus was on my lap (in terror) at first just watching all the goings on. Then, she made sure to mention that the shy pups that were hiding, needed to be handed off to an unfamiliar person. After awhile of that, the really active pups were pulled up off the floor and only the scardies left out and all people were now to stand. Each step gave them a tiny nudge towards participating a bit more. She told us after class not to worry, that alot of them start out like Rufus, and then the next week jump right in! So I guess we'll see how it goes next time! :becky: 

Julia, we just finished our shots and got the ok to go to the park this weekend, so we'll be taking this guys out more and more. This week he's already been to three restaurants and he's learning fast to "down" and stay quiet and he'll receive a few scraps for being good! :hungry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> The instructor there was great... she made sure to mention that the shy pups that were hiding, needed to be handed off to an unfamiliar person.


Brilliant idea! I'm glad your trainer does that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! I forgot to tell you all how Rufus did his second time at puppy Kindergarten!

I really had high hopes that he would Hav a blast this time since we practiced earlier that day with a Yorkie/Maltese mix pup. Rufus met a little gal in one of the shops downtown and they did wonderful together. At first their was shy barking and then they played and played and played!! She was about his size and was a tiny force to be reckoned with! I was really surprised at how well they got along after last weeks big chicken routine at Kindergarten. So I was really excited for us to go that night and "show off" how well adjusted my big boy was.

Once again, Rufus was a bit shy to begin with. At least he wasn't hiding under the chairs, but he did still hide in laps and between legs. He allowed some sniffing and he ventured out a bit to sniff as well. Of the three little Jack Russells from last week, only one little female was there and she was acting a bit shy without her cohorts around. Rufus was most drawn to her and another new tiny puppy girl, a Lhasa-Bichon mix. He played a bit with the JR girl and then got a bit over excited! :redface: He kept on being inappropriate and having to be "told" and removed from play. :nono: 

I've never had a boy dog before, but the teacher explained that this is common for little boys and he just has to be taught it's not how we play nicely. :doh: Rufus..Rufus..Rufus.. :doh: 

Now we have two weeks off from Puppy Kindergarten and I will welcome the break. I can see that he really needs it, and we'll be going back when they start up again. Gee, it's sorta been a bit embarassing so far though. :redface:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy,
It is even more embarrassing when your 3 year old/4lb Maltese walks over and starts humping a full grown lab that is laying down... trust me! I took my training club's advance beginners class 4 times till I was kicked out with Isabelle! She is either right on or right off. But every competition she has been in she places, scores high, and finds time to entertain herself! Gotta love the dominant dogs! I bet your little guy will make you proud soon enough too!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't worry Christy, It won't take Rufus long to learn the "proper" way to play with other pups. Relax and have fun. Let us know how he does after the break.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Amanda, It's nice to hear at least I'm not alone. We're you kicked out with Isabelle because she wouldn't stop the humping??


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin was a little shy the first time, but 6 classes later (tonight) he is not shy in the least! 

I agree that its better not to pamper him and have him on your lap. He'll be fine! The trainer pointed out to me last week that sometimes with these adorable small breeds that they can get overhandled and hugged and kissed, and they get tired of it and can get nippy. And sometimes they just want to be treated like a big dog! (I say this, but how many times do I pick Marvin up when we're on a walk because I get tired of waiting for him!).

My teenaged daughter was back from a month out of the country and this was her first class. A couple of times she burst into fits of giggles - which made me laugh till tears were streaming down my face. Really, some of it is really quite funny, people running all over saying 'puppypuppypuppycomecomeocomegoodboygoodboygoodboy'. But it has been a good class and I can't wait until puppy 2!

By the way, in this school we go to, it is ALL about the treats at this point in their lives. We're working on the 'Come' command being said once, not 5 times, and making it worth their while (treat) every time until they are predictable. I go for that! It's so easy to get into the 'Sit, SIT, SIT, SIT!!!' without even realizing it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pizno said:


> Marvin was a little shy the first time, but 6 classes later (tonight) he is not shy in the least!
> 
> I agree that its better not to pamper him and have him on your lap. He'll be fine! The trainer pointed out to me last week that sometimes with these adorable small breeds that they can get overhandled and hugged and kissed, and they get tired of it and can get nippy.


Congratultions to you and Marvin! THAT's what I'm hoping for with Rufus. I want to see him well adjusted and having fun! (In a NICE way LOL)

I KNOW what you mean about little dogs being overhandled. It's not me, it's everyone else! Part way through the class I carefully maneuvered Rufus to the opposite side of the room than he'd been on to get him off a little boys lap! I asked Larry later if he thought I had seemed obvious about it or if he thought it was bad. I like Ru to spend time with kids too--but at this point he does great with people and children and needs more time with the puppies. Both classes I've gone too, had children there as well as pups and a few of them tend to gather up the dogs and want to hold them on their laps for the whole class.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

It is interesting how people regard these little cuties. Marvin so far does not seem to mind getting picked up - except for a few occasions where he fake squealed to get away from someone. There is one guy in my class who loves Marvin I think more than his own dog. He takes him off in the corner and kisses him. I give him strange looks. Also when we're sitting around in a circle on chairs I am trying to lure Marvin back in with treats, and this guy his luring Marvin over there? 

Carol


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Christy,

I'm no expert, but with Rudy I learned that they may not start puppy class with confidence, but overtime (a few classes) they gain their confidence through a successful experience. My trainer told me to never push him into a scary situation, but also not to baby him. If Rudy was scared, my immediate reaction was to pick him up. SO, I pretended he was 100 lbs, left him on the floor, gave him more space between the pups :bolt: & waited until he was ready to make friends. :hug: and of course, after a few classes, he was. He now has a girlfriend named Sofie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_"I've never had a boy dog before, but the teacher explained that this is common for little boys and he just has to be taught it's not how we play nicely. Rufus..Rufus..Rufus.. "_

LOL Too funny, Trish! Don't worry. Rufus will learn what's "appropriate" soon enough. The other dogs will tell him in their own ways.

Amanda, that's hysterical about Bella humping a Lab!! ound: What a sight that must be. And she's a girl to boot! lol Silly things!

Carol, sounds like you might have a puppy stalker in your class! It's nice, but a little creepy if he's stealing kisses from Marvin. lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pizno said:


> There is one guy in my class who loves Marvin I think more than his own dog.Carol


Scary!! :fear: Make sure the teacher knows to keep an eye on him! He does sound like a stalker!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pizno said:


> It is interesting how people regard these little cuties. Marvin so far does not seem to mind getting picked up - except for a few occasions where he fake squealed to get away from someone. There is one guy in my class who loves Marvin I think more than his own dog. He takes him off in the corner and kisses him. I give him strange looks. Also when we're sitting around in a circle on chairs I am trying to lure Marvin back in with treats, and this guy his luring Marvin over there?
> 
> Carol


That is pretty strange! I think I would say something to the man about not giving treats, especially with all the recalls lately.  And that's just plain creepy!

Kara


----------

